# imac late 2009 27 Black Screen - intermittent



## Ge-off (Feb 4, 2015)

i - hope someone can help me diagnose this fault.

Imac 27" late 2009

Was on Mavericks - now new HDD and reinstall of mountain lion

The fault was present before the HD and reinstall of OS

I have disabled sleep and HDD shut down etc.

So, if the mac goes into sleep mode either automatically or if I click on sleep, it will not wake again with mouse or keyboard, bluetooth or wired.
If I shut down holding power button and restart it "sounds' like all is working but black screen.
I have to switch on and off a number of times then hey presto normal grey screen and boots up fine - all works great until I shut down or put into sleep mode then here we go again.

I have reset SMC/PRAM etc 

Tried to run with diagnostics mode D or shift D on start up but can't get that to work - also a bit awkward because sometimes the screen starts black ....


I am thinking its not software due to new HDD and reinstall of OS

Graphics card?? Display??



Please help



Geoff


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Could be several things, but most likely hardware.

I doubt its the graphics card or the display, more likely its an inverter board or a LCD driver board.

Best option is to have an authorized Apple repair person take a look. They have more advanced tests that can pin point some of the hardware issues. (Apple store isn't the same as authorized repair professionals )

I have a 2007 iMac with identical symptoms. The cost of a inverter board for that old of an iMac wan't worth the hassle and it wasn't guaranteed that it was that. (I read issues about iMacs not getting a "heart" beat signal from the motherboard that would cause that too.)

The cheaper option was to get a display port adapter and cheaper LCD and put it in front of the iMac.
Not nearly as nice a LCD, and aesthetically not nice, but viable option for an older system.


----------



## Ge-off (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Headrush - yes I tend to agree with you. I think I have run out of techniques to use to dig at home. Just a thought, when the screen won't come back on it appears as is thing are working in the background - fans spin hdd spins but keyboard docent seem to work, in that i assume if all is working it is taking me to the login screen - I am typing my password (blind) and hitting return but no noticeable change in sounds form the machine i.e. hdd no change etc, I would expect some sort of impact ...?
Ultimately I think your right though I need an experienced engineer to dig. Any other thoughts welcome...cheers


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you can get the screen to come up one more time, turn on screen sharing.
Then, if you have access to another Mac, you can log in over the LAN in and verify that everything is running as expected.


----------



## Ge-off (Feb 4, 2015)

Brilliant idea! Just bought a 21" iMac so will have a go at that. Will let you know.


----------



## Ge-off (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Headrush - tried the screen sharing thing and guess what, all is working fine except screen - in that on the screen mirror I can log in etc but display stays black on main mac. Funnily enough when in mirroring mode i can click out of sleep on the black screen mac as normal - makes me think about this heartbeat issue, almost as if the mirroring function is giving the system a nudge to keep listening for the keyboard to wake it...? From cold though still takes between 3-5 times on/off to get the screen on.
So not sure where that leaves me - probably back to an apple workshop - however, this time i got an error log with sleep failure - way beyond me but any idea where best to post this for help .....Thanks again

Date/Time: 2015-02-06 09:00:10 +0000
OS Version: 10.10.2 (Build 14C109)
Architecture: x86_64
Report Version: 21

Event: Sleep Wake Failure
Steps: 10

Hardware model: iMac10,1
Active cpus: 2

Process: authd [99]
Architecture: x86_64
Task size: 1432 pages

Thread 0x226 1 sample (1) priority 4
<thread QoS background, darwinbg, timers coalesced, IO policy utility>
*1 hndl_unix_scall64 + 22 (kernel + 2322054) [0xffffff8000436e86] 1
*1 unix_syscall64 + 662 (kernel + 6599558) [0xffffff800084b386] 1
*1 read_nocancel + 115 (kernel + 6208611) [0xffffff80007ebc63] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6209274) [0xffffff80007ebefa] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3564689) [0xffffff8000566491] 1
*1 spec_read + 609 (kernel + 3678001) [0xffffff8000581f31] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 5836420) [0xffffff8000790e84] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6141865) [0xffffff80007db7a9] 1
*1 lck_mtx_sleep + 134 (kernel + 1292598) [0xffffff800033b936] 1
*1 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1
*1 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1

Binary Images:
0x1067ab000 - ??? ??? <E0D4626B-6560-3FC4-BCCB-B2D34A3E9E3E>
*0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff80009fffff kernel (2782.10.72) <DCF5C2D5-16AE-37F5-B2BE-ED127048DFF5> /System/Library/Kernels/kernel

Process: coreservicesd [75]
Architecture: x86_64
Task size: 3557 pages

Thread 0x305 1 sample (1) priority 31
<thread QoS legacy, timers coalesced, IO policy important>
*1 hndl_unix_scall64 + 22 (kernel + 2322054) [0xffffff8000436e86] 1
*1 unix_syscall64 + 662 (kernel + 6599558) [0xffffff800084b386] 1
*1 read_nocancel + 115 (kernel + 6208611) [0xffffff80007ebc63] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6209274) [0xffffff80007ebefa] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3664800) [0xffffff800057eba0] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6141831) [0xffffff80007db787] 1
*1 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1
*1 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1

Binary Images:
0x109f8a000 - ??? ??? <5BF2FC4D-0142-3E80-A3C8-0BE940B9A554>
*0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff80009fffff kernel (2782.10.72) <DCF5C2D5-16AE-37F5-B2BE-ED127048DFF5> /System/Library/Kernels/kernel

Process: diskimages-helpe [373]
Architecture: x86_64
Task size: 4040 pages

Thread 0xed04 1 sample (1) priority 31
<thread QoS legacy, IO policy important and passive>
*1 hndl_mach_scall64 + 22 (kernel + 2322086) [0xffffff8000436ea6] 1
*1 mach_call_munger64 + 410 (kernel + 2120186) [0xffffff80004059fa] 1
*1 mach_msg_overwrite_trap + 205 (kernel + 1217469) [0xffffff80003293bd] 1
*1 ipc_kmsg_send + 291 (kernel + 1149587) [0xffffff8000318a93] 1
*1 ipc_kobject_server + 252 (kernel + 1261452) [0xffffff8000333f8c] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1985159) [0xffffff80003e4a87] 1
*1 is_io_connect_method + 499 (kernel + 7334339) [0xffffff80008fe9c3] 1
*1 IOUserClient::externalMethod(unsigned int, IOExternalMethodArguments*, IOExternalMethodDispatch*, OSObject*, void*) + 841 (kernel + 7344713) [0xffffff8000901249] 1
*1 shim_io_connect_method_structureI_structureO + 290 (kernel + 7341650) [0xffffff8000900652] 1
*1 IOHDIXHDDriveOutKernelUserClient::getRequest64(HDIRequestOOL64 const*, HDIRequestOOL64*) + 266 (IOHDIXController + 10884) [0xffffff7f81416a84] 1
*1 IOHDIXHDDriveOutKernel::getRequest(HDIRequestOOL64*, IOMemoryDescriptor*) + 31 (IOHDIXController + 6849) [0xffffff7f81415ac1] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1375340) [0xffffff800034fc6c] 1
*1 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1
*1 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1

Binary Images:
0x10f7fb000 - ??? ??? <C97175BE-0B5D-3713-B88B-414153298D2C>
*0xffffff7f81414000 - 0xffffff7f8141ffff com.apple.driver.DiskImages 10.10.1 (396) <83921B58-65EE-3A75-800D-E505D9E69B15> /System/Library/Extensions/IOHDIXController.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOHDIXController
*0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff80009fffff kernel (2782.10.72) <DCF5C2D5-16AE-37F5-B2BE-ED127048DFF5> /System/Library/Kernels/kernel

Process: fseventsd [20]
Architecture: x86_64
Task size: 606 pages

Thread 0x39b 1 sample (1) priority 50
<timers coalesced, IO policy important>
*1 hndl_unix_scall64 + 22 (kernel + 2322054) [0xffffff8000436e86] 1
*1 unix_syscall64 + 662 (kernel + 6599558) [0xffffff800084b386] 1
*1 read_nocancel + 115 (kernel + 6208611) [0xffffff80007ebc63] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6209274) [0xffffff80007ebefa] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3664800) [0xffffff800057eba0] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6141831) [0xffffff80007db787] 1
*1 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1
*1 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1

Binary Images:
0x108b97000 - ??? ??? <F803E817-AD9D-3A31-AC76-BF6ED91EF395>
*0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff80009fffff kernel (2782.10.72) <DCF5C2D5-16AE-37F5-B2BE-ED127048DFF5> /System/Library/Kernels/kernel

Process: HDDFanControlDae [37]
Architecture: x86_64
Task size: 1618 pages

Thread 0x170 1 sample (1) priority 31
<thread QoS legacy, timers coalesced, IO policy standard>
*1 hndl_mach_scall64 + 22 (kernel + 2322086) [0xffffff8000436ea6] 1
*1 mach_call_munger64 + 410 (kernel + 2120186) [0xffffff80004059fa] 1
*1 mach_msg_overwrite_trap + 205 (kernel + 1217469) [0xffffff80003293bd] 1
*1 ipc_kmsg_send + 291 (kernel + 1149587) [0xffffff8000318a93] 1
*1 ipc_kobject_server + 252 (kernel + 1261452) [0xffffff8000333f8c] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1985159) [0xffffff80003e4a87] 1
*1 is_io_connect_method + 499 (kernel + 7334339) [0xffffff80008fe9c3] 1
*1 AHCISMARTUserClient::EnableDisableOperations(unsigned int) + 78 (IOAHCIBlockStorage + 54356) [0xffffff7f81668454] 1
*1 AHCISMARTUserClient::GetFIS() + 18 (IOAHCIBlockStorage + 54632) [0xffffff7f81668568] 1
*1 IOAHCIDiskQueueManager::GetRequestBlock() + 207 (IOAHCIBlockStorage + 10919) [0xffffff7f8165daa7] 1
*1 IOAHCIDiskQueueManager::__DISK_IS_ASLEEP__() + 49 (IOAHCIBlockStorage + 11367) [0xffffff7f8165dc67] 1
*1 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1
*1 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1

Binary Images:
0x100000000 - ??? ??? <B1D44213-2424-3EED-9695-AED3140AB380>
*0xffffff7f8165b000 - 0xffffff7f8166cfff com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage 2.7.0 (2.7.0) <D18287D9-3E8F-3D86-A4D3-8760169E0524> /System/Library/Extensions/IOAHCIFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOAHCIBlockStorage.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOAHCIBlockStorage
*0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff80009fffff kernel (2782.10.72) <DCF5C2D5-16AE-37F5-B2BE-ED127048DFF5> /System/Library/Kernels/kernel

Process: launchd [1]
Architecture: x86_64
Task size: 2403 pages

Thread 0x141 1 sample (1) priority 31
<thread QoS legacy, IO policy important>
*1 hndl_unix_scall64 + 22 (kernel + 2322054) [0xffffff8000436e86] 1
*1 unix_syscall64 + 662 (kernel + 6599558) [0xffffff800084b386] 1
*1 read_nocancel + 115 (kernel + 6208611) [0xffffff80007ebc63] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6209274) [0xffffff80007ebefa] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3564689) [0xffffff8000566491] 1
*1 spec_read + 609 (kernel + 3678001) [0xffffff8000581f31] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 5836420) [0xffffff8000790e84] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6141865) [0xffffff80007db7a9] 1
*1 lck_mtx_sleep + 134 (kernel + 1292598) [0xffffff800033b936] 1
*1 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1
*1 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1

Thread 0x13b5d 1 sample (1) priority 48
<IO policy throttle>
*1 hndl_unix_scall64 + 22 (kernel + 2322054) [0xffffff8000436e86] 1
*1 unix_syscall64 + 662 (kernel + 6599558) [0xffffff800084b386] 1
*1 sync + 23 (kernel + 3466423) [0xffffff800054e4b7] 1
*1 vfs_iterate + 500 (kernel + 3424948) [0xffffff80005442b4] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3513387) [0xffffff8000559c2b] 1
*1 hfs_sync + 343 (kernel + 5592327) [0xffffff8000755507] 1
*1 vnode_iterate + 651 (kernel + 3407867) [0xffffff800053fffb] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 5603301) [0xffffff8000757fe5] 1
*1 hfs_fsync + 601 (kernel + 5650329) [0xffffff8000763799] 1
*1 cluster_push_ext + 551 (kernel + 3362263) [0xffffff8000534dd7] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3372487) [0xffffff80005375c7] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3379060) [0xffffff8000538f74] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3366286) [0xffffff8000535d8e] 1
*1 buf_strategy + 147 (kernel + 3314531) [0xffffff8000529363] 1
*1 spec_strategy + 925 (kernel + 3680573) [0xffffff800058293d] 1
*1 BC_strategy + 1110 (BootCache + 9603) [0xffffff7f819c3583] 1
*1 dkreadwrite(void*, dkrtype_t) + 1647 (IOStorageFamily + 53383) [0xffffff7f80a54087] 1
*1 IOBlockStorageDriver:repareRequest(unsigned long long, IOMemoryDescriptor*, IOStorageAttributes*, IOStorageCompletion*) + 284 (IOStorageFamily + 30204) [0xffffff7f80a4e5fc] 1
*1 IOBlockStorageDriver::executeRequest(unsigned long long, IOMemoryDescriptor*, IOStorageAttributes*, IOStorageCompletion*, IOBlockStorageDriver::Context*) + 247 (IOStorageFamily + 20241) [0xffffff7f80a4bf11] 1
*1 IOAHCIBlockStorageDriver::AsyncReadWrite(IOMemoryDescriptor*, unsigned long long, unsigned long long, IOStorageAttributes*, IOStorageCompletion*) + 157 (IOAHCIBlockStorage + 37773) [0xffffff7f8166438d] 1
*1 IOAHCIDiskQueueManager::GetRequestBlock() + 207 (IOAHCIBlockStorage + 10919) [0xffffff7f8165daa7] 1
*1 IOAHCIDiskQueueManager::__DISK_IS_ASLEEP__() + 49 (IOAHCIBlockStorage + 11367) [0xffffff7f8165dc67] 1
*1 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1
*1 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1

Binary Images:
0x10a81f000 - ??? ??? <A205063E-A036-3409-A251-C95F96607511>
*0xffffff7f80a47000 - 0xffffff7f80a57fff com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily 2.0 (2.0) <76E50D45-C97B-3ED1-97C5-94E6E0EB4514> /System/Library/Extensions/IOStorageFamily.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOStorageFamily
*0xffffff7f8165b000 - 0xffffff7f8166cfff com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage 2.7.0 (2.7.0) <D18287D9-3E8F-3D86-A4D3-8760169E0524> /System/Library/Extensions/IOAHCIFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOAHCIBlockStorage.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOAHCIBlockStorage
*0xffffff7f819c1000 - 0xffffff7f819c8fff com.apple.BootCache 35 (35) <D0F8226C-C576-3842-8BBE-447477780234> /System/Library/Extensions/BootCache.kext/Contents/MacOS/BootCache
*0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff80009fffff kernel (2782.10.72) <DCF5C2D5-16AE-37F5-B2BE-ED127048DFF5> /System/Library/Kernels/kernel

Process: loginwindow [67]
Architecture: x86_64
Task size: 8454 pages

Thread 0x18e 1 sample (1) priority 31
<thread QoS legacy, IO policy important>
*1 hndl_mach_scall64 + 22 (kernel + 2322086) [0xffffff8000436ea6] 1
*1 mach_call_munger64 + 410 (kernel + 2120186) [0xffffff80004059fa] 1
*1 mach_msg_overwrite_trap + 205 (kernel + 1217469) [0xffffff80003293bd] 1
*1 ipc_kmsg_send + 291 (kernel + 1149587) [0xffffff8000318a93] 1
*1 ipc_kobject_server + 252 (kernel + 1261452) [0xffffff8000333f8c] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1999519) [0xffffff80003e829f] 1
*1 is_io_registry_entry_set_properties + 269 (kernel + 7328733) [0xffffff80008fd3dd] 1
*1 IODisplay::setProperties(OSObject*) + 87 (IOGraphicsFamily + 18169) [0xffffff7f813c16f9] 1
*1 IOGraphicsWorkLoop::closeGate() + 33 (IOGraphicsFamily + 29393) [0xffffff7f813c42d1] 1
*1 lck_mtx_lock + 653 (kernel + 2154877) [0xffffff800040e17d] 1
*1 lck_mtx_lock_wait_x86 + 425 (kernel + 2177161) [0xffffff8000413889] 1
*1 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1
*1 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1

Binary Images:
0x10d27a000 - ??? ??? <4D67BE6E-0BE1-3179-A97B-D393C2BDBD65>
*0xffffff7f813bd000 - 0xffffff7f813dafff com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily 2.4.1 (2.4.1) <619F6C9F-0461-3BA1-A75F-53BB0F87ACD3> /System/Library/Extensions/IOGraphicsFamily.kext/IOGraphicsFamily
*0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff80009fffff kernel (2782.10.72) <DCF5C2D5-16AE-37F5-B2BE-ED127048DFF5> /System/Library/Kernels/kernel

Process: mds [33]
Architecture: x86_64
Task size: 10258 pages

Thread 0x480 1 sample (1) priority 50
<timers coalesced, IO policy important and passive>
*1 hndl_unix_scall64 + 22 (kernel + 2322054) [0xffffff8000436e86] 1
*1 unix_syscall64 + 662 (kernel + 6599558) [0xffffff800084b386] 1
*1 read_nocancel + 115 (kernel + 6208611) [0xffffff80007ebc63] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6209274) [0xffffff80007ebefa] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3664800) [0xffffff800057eba0] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6141831) [0xffffff80007db787] 1
*1 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1
*1 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1

Binary Images:
0x1005d9000 - ??? ??? <62A265F7-57C0-3BAE-BD47-4EA5D42C500D>
*0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff80009fffff kernel (2782.10.72) <DCF5C2D5-16AE-37F5-B2BE-ED127048DFF5> /System/Library/Kernels/kernel

Process: mds_stores [164]
Architecture: x86_64
Task size: 25198 pages

Thread 0x13b83 1 sample (1) priority 46
<thread QoS background, darwinbg, timers coalesced, IO policy throttle>
*1 hndl_unix_scall64 + 22 (kernel + 2322054) [0xffffff8000436e86] 1
*1 unix_syscall64 + 662 (kernel + 6599558) [0xffffff800084b386] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3532429) [0xffffff800055e68d] 1
*1 hfs_vnop_fsync + 154 (kernel + 5670298) [0xffffff800076859a] 1
*1 hfs_fsync + 601 (kernel + 5650329) [0xffffff8000763799] 1
*1 cluster_push_ext + 551 (kernel + 3362263) [0xffffff8000534dd7] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3372487) [0xffffff80005375c7] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3379060) [0xffffff8000538f74] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3366286) [0xffffff8000535d8e] 1
*1 buf_strategy + 147 (kernel + 3314531) [0xffffff8000529363] 1
*1 spec_strategy + 925 (kernel + 3680573) [0xffffff800058293d] 1
*1 BC_strategy + 1110 (BootCache + 9603) [0xffffff7f819c3583] 1
*1 dkreadwrite(void*, dkrtype_t) + 1647 (IOStorageFamily + 53383) [0xffffff7f80a54087] 1
*1 IOBlockStorageDriver:repareRequest(unsigned long long, IOMemoryDescriptor*, IOStorageAttributes*, IOStorageCompletion*) + 284 (IOStorageFamily + 30204) [0xffffff7f80a4e5fc] 1
*1 IOBlockStorageDriver::executeRequest(unsigned long long, IOMemoryDescriptor*, IOStorageAttributes*, IOStorageCompletion*, IOBlockStorageDriver::Context*) + 247 (IOStorageFamily + 20241) [0xffffff7f80a4bf11] 1
*1 IOAHCIBlockStorageDriver::AsyncReadWrite(IOMemoryDescriptor*, unsigned long long, unsigned long long, IOStorageAttributes*, IOStorageCompletion*) + 157 (IOAHCIBlockStorage + 37773) [0xffffff7f8166438d] 1
*1 IOAHCIDiskQueueManager::GetRequestBlock() + 207 (IOAHCIBlockStorage + 10919) [0xffffff7f8165daa7] 1
*1 IOAHCIDiskQueueManager::__DISK_IS_ASLEEP__() + 49 (IOAHCIBlockStorage + 11367) [0xffffff7f8165dc67] 1
*1 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1
*1 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1

Binary Images:
0x10601e000 - ??? ??? <A0A2A19C-E9F0-3824-B7FD-3F64AE0AC227>
*0xffffff7f80a47000 - 0xffffff7f80a57fff com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily 2.0 (2.0) <76E50D45-C97B-3ED1-97C5-94E6E0EB4514> /System/Library/Extensions/IOStorageFamily.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOStorageFamily
*0xffffff7f8165b000 - 0xffffff7f8166cfff com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage 2.7.0 (2.7.0) <D18287D9-3E8F-3D86-A4D3-8760169E0524> /System/Library/Extensions/IOAHCIFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/IOAHCIBlockStorage.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOAHCIBlockStorage
*0xffffff7f819c1000 - 0xffffff7f819c8fff com.apple.BootCache 35 (35) <D0F8226C-C576-3842-8BBE-447477780234> /System/Library/Extensions/BootCache.kext/Contents/MacOS/BootCache
*0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff80009fffff kernel (2782.10.72) <DCF5C2D5-16AE-37F5-B2BE-ED127048DFF5> /System/Library/Kernels/kernel

Process: revisiond [66]
Architecture: x86_64
Task size: 940 pages

Thread 0x4c1 1 sample (1) priority 4
<thread QoS background, darwinbg, timers coalesced, IO policy utility>
*1 hndl_unix_scall64 + 22 (kernel + 2322054) [0xffffff8000436e86] 1
*1 unix_syscall64 + 662 (kernel + 6599558) [0xffffff800084b386] 1
*1 read_nocancel + 115 (kernel + 6208611) [0xffffff80007ebc63] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6209274) [0xffffff80007ebefa] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3564689) [0xffffff8000566491] 1
*1 spec_read + 609 (kernel + 3678001) [0xffffff8000581f31] 1
*1 ??? (AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless + 6604) [0xffffff7f823fb9cc] 1
*1 msleep + 98 (kernel + 6140770) [0xffffff80007db362] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6141865) [0xffffff80007db7a9] 1
*1 lck_mtx_sleep + 134 (kernel + 1292598) [0xffffff800033b936] 1
*1 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1
*1 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1

Binary Images:
0x108516000 - ??? ??? <72AF650D-82DF-369E-A98D-19D206D471F7>
*0xffffff7f823fa000 - 0xffffff7f823fbfff com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless 68.1.1 (1.0.0d1) <F5BB301A-3CBA-36AE-A552-2E5BBF809B7A> /System/Library/Extensions/AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless
*0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff80009fffff kernel (2782.10.72) <DCF5C2D5-16AE-37F5-B2BE-ED127048DFF5> /System/Library/Kernels/kernel

Process: securityd [54]
Architecture: x86_64
Task size: 791 pages

Thread 0x1e8 1 sample (1) priority 31
<thread QoS legacy, timers coalesced, IO policy important>
*1 hndl_unix_scall64 + 22 (kernel + 2322054) [0xffffff8000436e86] 1
*1 unix_syscall64 + 662 (kernel + 6599558) [0xffffff800084b386] 1
*1 read_nocancel + 115 (kernel + 6208611) [0xffffff80007ebc63] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6209274) [0xffffff80007ebefa] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 3564689) [0xffffff8000566491] 1
*1 spec_read + 609 (kernel + 3678001) [0xffffff8000581f31] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 5836420) [0xffffff8000790e84] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6141865) [0xffffff80007db7a9] 1
*1 lck_mtx_sleep + 134 (kernel + 1292598) [0xffffff800033b936] 1
*1 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1
*1 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1

Binary Images:
0x108438000 - ??? ??? <949C509B-3B3E-3A57-B543-45C8080F92B9>
*0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff80009fffff kernel (2782.10.72) <DCF5C2D5-16AE-37F5-B2BE-ED127048DFF5> /System/Library/Kernels/kernel

Process: stackshot [65]
Architecture: x86_64
Task size: 298 pages

Thread 0x2ed 1 sample (1) priority 31
<thread QoS legacy, timers coalesced, IO policy important>
*1 hndl_unix_scall64 + 22 (kernel + 2322054) [0xffffff8000436e86] 1
*1 unix_syscall64 + 662 (kernel + 6599558) [0xffffff800084b386] 1
*1 __sigwait_nocancel + 413 (kernel + 6125405) [0xffffff80007d775d] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 6141865) [0xffffff80007db7a9] 1
*1 lck_mtx_sleep + 134 (kernel + 1292598) [0xffffff800033b936] 1
*1 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1
*1 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1
*1 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1

Binary Images:
0x10611f000 - ??? ??? <6B9775F0-4991-3632-A728-7DB8390625BE>
*0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff80009fffff kernel (2782.10.72) <DCF5C2D5-16AE-37F5-B2BE-ED127048DFF5> /System/Library/Kernels/kernel

Process: kernel_task [0]
Path: /System/Library/Kernels/kernel
Architecture: x86_64
Version: Darwin Kernel Version 14.1.0: Mon Dec 22 23:10:38 PST 2014; root:xnu-2782.10.72~2/RELEASE_X86_64
Task size: 113162 pages
CPU Time: 11.840s

Thread 0x6a 9 samples (1-9) priority 95
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1506679) [0xffffff800036fd77] 1-9
*9 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1-9
*9 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1-9

Thread 0x6c 9 samples (1-9) priority 95
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 mapping_replenish + 647 (kernel + 2114903) [0xffffff8000404557] 1-9
*9 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1-9
*9 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1-9

Thread 0x82 9 samples (1-9) priority 81
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 pmInitThread + 890 (AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement + 26919) [0xffffff7f820bd927] 1-9
*9 lck_mtx_sleep + 134 (kernel + 1292598) [0xffffff800033b936] 1-9
*9 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1-9
*9 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1-9

Thread 0x83 9 samples (1-9) priority 0 idle time 0.060s
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7]
*9 idle_thread + 32 (kernel + 1340208) [0xffffff8000347330]
*9 processor_idle + 171 (kernel + 1338859) [0xffffff8000346deb]
*9 machine_idle + 509 (kernel + 2211901) [0xffffff800041c03d] (running)

Thread 0x118 9 samples (1-9) priority 81
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 3859519) [0xffffff80005ae43f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 6141865) [0xffffff80007db7a9] 1-9
*9 lck_mtx_sleep + 134 (kernel + 1292598) [0xffffff800033b936] 1-9
*9 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1-9
*9 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1-9

Thread 0x137 9 samples (1-9) priority 81
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 6586940) [0xffffff800084823c] 1-9
*9 mach_msg_receive + 166 (kernel + 1217174) [0xffffff8000329296] 1-9
*9 ipc_mqueue_receive + 74 (kernel + 1165722) [0xffffff800031c99a] 1-9
*9 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1-9
*9 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1-9

Thread 0x14b 9 samples (1-9) priority 81
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 6536364) [0xffffff800083bcac] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 6141865) [0xffffff80007db7a9] 1-9
*9 lck_mtx_sleep + 134 (kernel + 1292598) [0xffffff800033b936] 1-9
*9 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1-9
*9 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1-9

Thread 0x218 9 samples (1-9) priority 81
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 3855951) [0xffffff80005ad64f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 6141865) [0xffffff80007db7a9] 1-9
*9 lck_mtx_sleep + 134 (kernel + 1292598) [0xffffff800033b936] 1-9
*9 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1-9
*9 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1-9

Thread 0x21b 9 samples (1-9) priority 81
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 3855951) [0xffffff80005ad64f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 6141865) [0xffffff80007db7a9] 1-9
*9 lck_mtx_sleep + 134 (kernel + 1292598) [0xffffff800033b936] 1-9
*9 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1-9
*9 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1-9

Thread 0x21c 9 samples (1-9) priority 82
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 3848548) [0xffffff80005ab964] 1-9
*9 msleep + 98 (kernel + 6140770) [0xffffff80007db362] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 6141865) [0xffffff80007db7a9] 1-9
*9 lck_mtx_sleep + 134 (kernel + 1292598) [0xffffff800033b936] 1-9
*9 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1-9
*9 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1-9

Thread 0x32b 9 samples (1-9) priority 93
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 22 (kernel + 7157158) [0xffffff80008d35a6] 1-9
*9 IOWorkLoop::runEventSources() + 317 (kernel + 7156909) [0xffffff80008d34ad] 1-9
*9 IOInterruptEventSource::checkForWork() + 525 (kernel + 7165501) [0xffffff80008d563d] 1-9
*9 IOFramebuffer::systemWork(OSObject*, IOInterruptEventSource*, int) + 709 (IOGraphicsFamily + 48019) [0xffffff7f813c8b93] 1-9
*9 IOFramebuffer::deliverFramebufferNotification(int, void*) + 181 (IOGraphicsFamily + 58333) [0xffffff7f813cb3dd] 1-9
*9 ??? (<EDB0287C-09CE-3528-9712-E39A2688333B> + 3948) [0xffffff7f81a95f6c] 1-9
*9 ??? (<EDB0287C-09CE-3528-9712-E39A2688333B> + 164512) [0xffffff7f81abd2a0] 1-9
*9 ??? (<EDB0287C-09CE-3528-9712-E39A2688333B> + 422814) [0xffffff7f81afc39e] 1-9
*9 ??? (<EDB0287C-09CE-3528-9712-E39A2688333B> + 394619) [0xffffff7f81af557b] 1-9
*9 ??? (<EDB0287C-09CE-3528-9712-E39A2688333B> + 396541) [0xffffff7f81af5cfd] 1-9
*9 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1-9
*9 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1-9

Thread 0x38e 9 samples (1-9) priority 97
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 AppleOSXWatchdog::watchdogMainThread() + 120 (AppleOSXWatchdog + 5664) [0xffffff7f81fdb620] 1-9
*9 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1-9
*9 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1-9

Thread 0x579 9 samples (1-9) priority 81
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 3855951) [0xffffff80005ad64f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 6141865) [0xffffff80007db7a9] 1-9
*9 lck_mtx_sleep + 134 (kernel + 1292598) [0xffffff800033b936] 1-9
*9 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1-9
*9 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1-9

Thread 0x57a 9 samples (1-9) priority 82
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 3848342) [0xffffff80005ab896] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 6141865) [0xffffff80007db7a9] 1-9
*9 lck_mtx_sleep + 134 (kernel + 1292598) [0xffffff800033b936] 1-9
*9 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1-9
*9 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1-9

Thread 0x13b38 9 samples (1-9) priority 93
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1451257) [0xffffff80003624f9] 1-9
*9 IOService::watchdog_timer_expired(void*, void*) + 44 (kernel + 7062812) [0xffffff80008bc51c] 1-9
*9 IOPMrootDomain::takeStackshot(bool, bool) + 614 (kernel + 7493734) [0xffffff8000925866] 1-9
*9 stack_snapshot_from_kernel + 165 (kernel + 5877957) [0xffffff800079b0c5] (running) 1-9

Thread 0x13b39 9 samples (1-9) priority 93
<IO policy important>
*9 call_continuation + 23 (kernel + 2182615) [0xffffff8000414dd7] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1451257) [0xffffff80003624f9] 1-9
*9 IOService:mDriverCallout(IOService*) + 32 (kernel + 7062976) [0xffffff80008bc5c0] 1-9
*9 IOService::driverInformPowerChange() + 916 (kernel + 7094724) [0xffffff80008c41c4] 1-9
*9 IOFramebuffer:owerStateWillChangeTo(unsigned long, unsigned long, IOService*) + 47 (IOGraphicsFamily + 71931) [0xffffff7f813ce8fb] 1-9
*9 IOGraphicsWorkLoop::closeGate() + 33 (IOGraphicsFamily + 29393) [0xffffff7f813c42d1] 1-9
*9 lck_mtx_lock + 653 (kernel + 2154877) [0xffffff800040e17d] 1-9
*9 lck_mtx_lock_wait_x86 + 425 (kernel + 2177161) [0xffffff8000413889] 1-9
*9 thread_block_reason + 175 (kernel + 1335599) [0xffffff800034612f] 1-9
*9 ??? (kernel + 1345492) [0xffffff80003487d4] 1-9
*9 machine_switch_context + 367 (kernel + 2186783) [0xffffff8000415e1f] 1-9

Thread 0x65 8 samples (2-9) priority 92 cpu time 0.740s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 vm_pageout_continue + 0 (kernel + 1848688) [0xffffff80003c3570] 2-9

Thread 0x66 8 samples (2-9) priority 0 idle time 3479.040s
*8 idle_thread + 0 (kernel + 1340176) [0xffffff8000347310] (running)

Thread 0x67 8 samples (2-9) priority 95 cpu time 0.117s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 sched_traditional_maintenance_continue + 0 (kernel + 1316512) [0xffffff80003416a0] 2-9

Thread 0x68 8 samples (2-9) priority 80 cpu time 0.380s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1429136) [0xffffff800035ce90] 2-9

Thread 0x69 8 samples (2-9) priority 93
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1430016) [0xffffff800035d200] 2-9

Thread 0x6b 8 samples (2-9) priority 94
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1449648) [0xffffff8000361eb0] 2-9

Thread 0x6d 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x6f 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x71 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 0.083s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x7b 8 samples (2-9) priority 95
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1830928) [0xffffff80003bf010] 2-9

Thread 0x7c 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 6142240) [0xffffff80007db920] 2-9

Thread 0x80 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x89 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x9c 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0xb6 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 0.001s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0xb7 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 0.175s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0xbf 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0xcc 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0xd1 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 1.042s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0xd4 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 2.072s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0xd5 8 samples (2-9) priority 97
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0xd6 8 samples (2-9) priority 97
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0xf6 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 0.002s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x10e 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 0.007s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 3440320) [0xffffff8000547ec0] 2-9

Thread 0x110 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 6344208) [0xffffff800080ce10] 2-9

Thread 0x111 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 0.001s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 5843872) [0xffffff8000792ba0] 2-9

Thread 0x112 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 5892992) [0xffffff800079eb80] 2-9

Thread 0x113 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 5892992) [0xffffff800079eb80] 2-9

Thread 0x114 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 5892992) [0xffffff800079eb80] 2-9

Thread 0x115 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 5892992) [0xffffff800079eb80] 2-9

Thread 0x116 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 6142240) [0xffffff80007db920] 2-9

Thread 0x117 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 6142240) [0xffffff80007db920] 2-9

Thread 0x119 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 6142240) [0xffffff80007db920] 2-9

Thread 0x11a 8 samples (2-9) priority 95
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 6170592) [0xffffff80007e27e0] 2-9

Thread 0x11c 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 0.001s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 sockwall_gc_thread + 0 (ALF + 23992) [0xffffff7f8289bdb8] 2-9

Thread 0x11f 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x121 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 0.091s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x123 8 samples (2-9) priority 82
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x124 8 samples (2-9) priority 82 cpu time 3.971s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x138 8 samples (2-9) priority 92
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy utility>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1891296) [0xffffff80003cdbe0] 2-9

Thread 0x139 8 samples (2-9) priority 31
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1886288) [0xffffff80003cc850] 2-9

Thread 0x13a 8 samples (2-9) priority 31
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 vm_pressure_thread + 0 (kernel + 1849408) [0xffffff80003c3840] 2-9

Thread 0x13b 8 samples (2-9) priority 92
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1831136) [0xffffff80003bf0e0] 2-9

Thread 0x13c 8 samples (2-9) priority 92
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1648224) [0xffffff8000392660] 2-9

Thread 0x13d 8 samples (2-9) priority 92
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1889216) [0xffffff80003cd3c0] 2-9

Thread 0x13e 8 samples (2-9) priority 92
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1059952) [0xffffff8000302c70] 2-9

Thread 0x13f 8 samples (2-9) priority 92
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1062048) [0xffffff80003034a0] 2-9

Thread 0x140 8 samples (2-9) priority 92
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy utility and passive>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1063008) [0xffffff8000303860] 2-9

Thread 0x32d 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x32f 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x331 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 0.013s
 <Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x33a 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 0.001s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x33e 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x340 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x341 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 1.648s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x355 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x356 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x358 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x373 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x374 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x382 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x55b 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 0.007s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x633 8 samples (2-9) priority 81 cpu time 0.441s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x698 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0xed08 8 samples (2-9) priority 81
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 IOWorkLoop::threadMain() + 0 (kernel + 7157136) [0xffffff80008d3590] 2-9

Thread 0x13811 8 samples (2-9) priority 93 cpu time 1.033s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1450304) [0xffffff8000362140] 2-9

Thread 0x13b34 8 samples (2-9) priority 93 cpu time 0.002s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1450304) [0xffffff8000362140] 2-9

Thread 0x13b3a 8 samples (2-9) priority 93 cpu time 0.002s
<Thread not seen for 1 sample, IO policy important>
*8 ??? (kernel + 1450304) [0xffffff8000362140] 2-9

Binary Images:
*0xffffff7f80a47000 - 0xffffff7f80a57fff com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily 2.0 (2.0) <76E50D45-C97B-3ED1-97C5-94E6E0EB4514> /System/Library/Extensions/IOStorageFamily.kext/Contents/MacOS/IOStorageFamily
*0xffffff7f813bd000 - 0xffffff7f813dafff com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily 2.4.1 (2.4.1) <619F6C9F-0461-3BA1-A75F-53BB0F87ACD3> /System/Library/Extensions/IOGraphicsFamily.kext/IOGraphicsFamily
*0xffffff7f81a95000 - ??? ??? <EDB0287C-09CE-3528-9712-E39A2688333B>
*0xffffff7f81fda000 - 0xffffff7f81fdbfff com.apple.driver.AppleOSXWatchdog 1.0 (1) <36701A63-FE74-3102-93D3-04DE12F3325B> /System/Library/Extensions/AppleOSXWatchdog.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleOSXWatchdog
*0xffffff7f820b7000 - 0xffffff7f820d4fff com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement 218.0.0 (218.0.0) <E9BE49D1-36D4-318D-BDF8-48ECB4461CE3> /System/Library/Extensions/AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement
*0xffffff7f82896000 - 0xffffff7f8289cfff com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall 5.0 (161) <C76A3153-3402-360C-9792-15E613E43EB2> /System/Library/Extensions/ALF.kext/Contents/MacOS/ALF
*0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff80009fffff kernel (2782.10.72) <DCF5C2D5-16AE-37F5-B2BE-ED127048DFF5> /System/Library/Kernels/kernel

================================================================
UUID: 4AE4C6E3-8770-47FD-86B4-A6573689D93C 
cps: 3 
Code: 00008000 14006c00 
Stackshot reason: Watchdog

Model: iMac10,1, BootROM IM101.00CC.B00, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 3.06 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 1.53f13
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon HD 4670, PCIe, 256 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54313235533642465238432D47372020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54313235533642465238432D47372020
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x168C, 0x8F), Atheros 9280: 4.0.74.0-P2P
Bluetooth: Version 4.3.2f6 15235, 3 services, 27 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: WDC WD2500JD-22HBB0, 250.06 GB
Serial ATA Device: HL-DT-ST DVDRW GA11N
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader
USB Device: USB 2.0 FD
USB Device: Built-in iSight
USB Device: BRCM2046 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
USB Device: IR Receiver
Thunderbolt Bus:


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Mine did the same thing, though it progressively got worse over the months to the point I just went with the external monitor.

I'll see if I can find the original article on the heartbeat thing for you.


----------



## Ge-off (Feb 4, 2015)

great - cheers


----------



## Ge-off (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi - I still have this irritating problem with a black screen - on turning on my iMac 29 late 2009, the screen is usually black - appears to boot up but clearly unusable. Only way I can resolve is to turn it off quickly (before accessing the HDD, then turn it on - if i do this 2-5 times the screen will "kick in". Please help
Geoff


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I wonder if you had a second computer attached to use the iMac screen in target display mode if that would "wake it"?

I can't find that article.
Worse part is I "cleaned" up my Documentation drive weeks before you posted and threw out my saved copy.

*Edit: *Found it: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?p=16361152#post16361152


----------



## Ge-off (Feb 4, 2015)

thanks headrush - that is a great article.

Geoff


----------



## Ge-off (Feb 4, 2015)

hi - well have now stopped the machine going into sleep during norma operating so once it is on all is fine. however, when i startup it takes 3 on/offs before screen kicks in. If i leave it on black screen i can log on via my other mac and see all is working but can not get the screen to come on.Seems like hardware to me???


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I bet if you take it to Apple authorized repair place they will say inverter board, or LCD driver board, or both, but fixing may not solve the problem as per that article.

When mine got too bad I disconnected the internal LCD so the external was the default always, and got an external LCD that had a removal back and I "hung: it on the iMac using s snapped bracket I cut from wood.


----------

